# question about Pomp surf fishing law



## sinofenfen (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, folks:



I am about to visit panama city this Christmas and planning to wet my line on the surf.



When I am reading FL saltwater regulations, I noticed for Pomp, spotted seatrout, sheephead, redfish, etc., it says: 

"Harvest prohibited by or with the use of any multiple hook in conjunction with live or dead natural bait."



My question is: what does "multiple hook" mean there? 



I usually attach two 1/0 circle hooks by double dropper loop on the leader, is this against the law in terms of "multiple hook"?



Thanks,


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I think they are referring to the use of treble hooks with natual bait. Not drop rig with multiple single hooks.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

+1



> *Linkovich (12/7/2009)*I think they are referring to the use of treble hooks with natual bait. Not drop rig with multiple single hooks.


----------



## sinofenfen (Jul 22, 2009)

I see, thanks!



you guys are awesome!


----------

